# More Show Stuff



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

Well, I just finished up another show which surpassed all the others again. People are out, spending money now which is making up for the dismal slow first half of the year. This show in Tennessee was rainy and/or cold all three days, but it didn't deter the customers. I ran out of many products and I only have three days to get some inventory built back up before my next one. It's a good problem to have.

For those doing shows, I found a slick way to finish stepped shelves. I threw some cheap plywood together and used some spray paint called "Stone" texture from HD. It made the display unit look very professional on the cheap. The stuff covers the plywood completely and hides any imperfections. Since the surface is rough, it also keeps items from sliding around. It beats trying to drape fabric over it.


----------



## degoose (Mar 20, 2009)

I just finished my first show and ....I took in just under $1,000.. not bad… it was a woodworkers show.
I like the way you have your display.. will look at doing something different


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

Looks cool
Congrats to you both


----------



## NY_Rocking_Chairs (Jul 20, 2008)

Very cool, I am going to build me some of those for next year's shows…


----------



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

It is good to hear that things are beginning to pick up. I like the display shelf. That looks pretty good.


----------



## Blondewood (Mar 30, 2009)

Congrats!!! The boards are beautiful. That display tip with the spray paint is awesome.
Vicki


----------



## huff (May 28, 2009)

Good to hear things are picking up for the shows. I really like your idea for the display. Looks super in the picture…...and your boards look great. As a custom woodworker, I've seen my business drop steady from January through June ( June was absolutely horrible for sales) and from July on each month has improved at about the same rate as the decline was in the 1st six months.(Almost back to where things where) Lets hope it stays that way.


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

I have done quite a few shows this year and I tend to make changes to my display booth almost every time because of the addition of new products, or trying to decrease set up or tear down time. This is the left side of my booth at last weekend's show. These shelves are "A" frame style and fold out for easy setup and tear down. They have chains on each leg to limit the fold out travel. There are four separate shelf units in this picture. I am going to spray these with the stone finish after this weekend's show.









This is the right side and the side I am constantly working on to make more efficient. The hanging bars are a new experiment and worked well this past weekend, but the high moisture in the air this weekend already had the cheap 1 1/4" dowels starting to bow. I think I am going to change to an aluminum bar. My all thread rod was cut way too long.









This is the front of the booth. That's my trailer behind it. It was real convenient having it right behind me.


----------



## Porosky (Mar 10, 2009)

Let me start by saying the information you have shared has been outstanding! I have been following your blogs here and on your web site, thank you. May I ask what the cards on your boards say? Is it helpful information on care for the board. I just don't know how to word the information for best results. One lady wanted to return her cutting board because it blew apart after it came out of the dishwasher. She was unhappy with me, all I could say to her was "Well, it is a piece of wood."


----------



## woodworm (Jul 27, 2008)

Great show, beautiful stuff and congrats on the sales turnover!


----------



## closetguy (Sep 29, 2007)

The front of the card is my business card. The rear has the care instructions. I just buy the ink jet clean edge business cards at Office Max and print them myself and punch a hole in them. I thought about using my regular business cards and printing the instructions on a mailing label to stick on the back of the card, but decided it looked better to print the whole thing. The back of the card says:

"Thank you for purchase from us. With proper care, your new cutting board will provide years of service." 
Rinse under the faucet after use and towel dry
Never submerge in water
Do not put into dishwasher
Do not place hot pans from stove on the board
Season only with mineral oil
Remove smells by rubbing with lemons
Remove stains by rubbing with coarse salt

I use to include a separate care card with the board and stuck removable stickers with the price on each board. However, the stickers started leaving a round light spot on the board where it sucked the oil out of it and I was having to re-sand and oil to remove the spot. The cards worked out much better and look more professional. I just stick the price sticker on the card.

My customers consistently ask about the care of the board and it's important to make sure they understand that it is wood, and therefore needs a little care. I always tell them to care for their board like they would care for a cast iron skillet. They seem to always understand that analogy. It's interesting that quite a few of my customers are buying a new board because they destroyed the last one in the dishwasher. I've been fortunate that I have yet to have anyone call me with a problem. The first one I made two years ago is still being used in my kitchen on a daily basis and shows no signs of issues. A lot of people don't want to cut on them and use them for display or serving functions.


----------



## bill1352 (Nov 8, 2009)

Great job. I wish folks were spending here. Did a show Saturday, $120. I have 2 more this year plus a 2 month commission deal going in an art gallary, a place I do not belong in but they wanted me to try. I'm sure hoping it works out better than this past weekend.


----------

